# PSU makes ticking noise when I turn on/off my computer



## shaon_rng (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi.
Recently I've purchased Cooler Master V750watt psu. It's making strange "TICK" noise every time I turn on/off my computer. 

Check this : PSU Ticking noice - YouTube

Why this is happening? Is it something to worry about?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

RMA it and get a better make such as seasonic,xfx or antec high current gamer.

If a psu makes a weird noise get rid.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I totally agree with greenbrucelee on this one. If a PSU makes a ticking sound, there's definitely something wrong with it. Yes, go with Seasonic, XFX, and Antec-HCG power supplies. All three brands are good brands!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

While that specific PSU _may_ have a problem, it is still a excellent choice. There is no need to shy away from CoolerMaster (or any other brand) just because it is does not say Seasonic, Antec, or Corsair on the case. 

This is not 5 or 10 years ago. What we used to think about PSU brands needs to change. The TechReport is right when it says about PSUs made today,


> Five to 10 years ago, finding a quiet and efficient PSU with enough 12V amps to power a real gaming rig was tricky. It involved careful comparison shopping and the perusing of many reviews, including our own. Without appropriate research, there was a very good chance of winding up with a noisy unit and an inadequate connector load-out. Today, though, 80 Plus-certified units with near-silent fans practically grow on trees. Most of the good ones have overly beefy 12V rails, five-year warranties, and more connectors than people need. And they're modular, too.
> 
> The stakes, in other words, are much lower.


It is critical for everyone (newbies to experts) to get, _*and accept*_ that PSU brand names on the inside and out, don't mean much today. What matters is a _high, "flat" efficiency response_. To achieve a high, "flat" efficiency response requires a quality design using quality parts and quality construction and assembly - regardless the brand stamped on the case, or the components within. 

So how do we know if a PSU has a high, flat efficiency rating? That's easy. Look for the *80 PLUS* Certification. *And we need to read reviews of the specific model and stop assuming one brand is always better than another.* 

That CM V750, with its use of high-grade Japanese caps through out, excellent ripple suppression, quality construction, 5-year warranty, low noise and excellent efficiency has received excellent reviews and recommendations from *professional review* sites as noted in that TR "deathmatch" article above, and TR's Full Review, as well as Hardware Heaven, Kit Guru and eTechnix.

I looked, but could not find a bad review for this PSU!!!!

So just because a user did not buy one of our personal preferred brands, that does NOT mean the supply, or brand they did get is automatically of lessor quality. If someone is seeking buying advice, fine! We can push our favorites. But because someone already bought a supply by another maker, we don't need to go into automatic mode and tell them to dump it. 

Note even the best makers can, and do make occasionally make a lemon. Products can and do get damaged during transport. There are all sorts of reasons why a product might fail that are NOT indicative of poor quality. 

*****

Having said all that, from here, this clicking sounds like a relay click. The use of relays in electronics is common and normal. They allow devices to remotely switch on and off high voltage/high current circuits via low voltage/low current switches, like your computer's front panel power button. 

There are other reports of similar sounds from other supplies where it turns out to be a "normal" sound - especially since it only clicks once at boot and once again at shutoff. I think you should contact Coolermaster tech support and see what they say before automatically demanding a different brand.


----------



## shaon_rng (Nov 26, 2014)

I appreciate they way you explained the issue. Thank you for your time and your post.

After some googling I'm quite sure that the sound is actually a relay click. I see no spark or burning smell while it's happening. But to make sure, I emailed cooler master about my doubt. Still waiting for answers from their tech.




Bill_Bright said:


> *****
> 
> Having said all that, from here, this clicking sounds like a relay click. The use of relays in electronics is common and normal. They allow devices to remotely switch on and off high voltage/high current circuits via low voltage/low current switches, like your computer's front panel power button.
> 
> There are other reports of similar sounds from other supplies where it turns out to be a "normal" sound - especially since it only clicks once at boot and once again at shutoff. I think you should contact Coolermaster tech support and see what they say before automatically demanding a different brand.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I guess, besides the sound and timing, what makes me think this is a relay is that that fan spins up right after the click. And if a relay, that makes sense.


----------



## shaon_rng (Nov 26, 2014)

Cooler Master tech support conformed that the sound is generated by a realy and it's totally normal.

He actually said :

"_Hello, I spoke to the product manager for power supplies and he said that the V750W does have a relay and the sound is normal. Furthermore, he said that some relays will be louder than others and this can be the case even when comparing two of the exact same model. So, you could have two V750W and and one relay from one of them can sound louder than the relay from the other one. So, I think your product is good to go._"


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Thanks for the explaination Bill and shaon_rng for the update. This can now be marked as SOLVED since there's no issue here.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> Furthermore, he said that some relays will be louder than others


Relays are pretty low-tech, but reliable devices, but I don't understand why one would be louder than another (besides normal slight variances) if from the same supplier. So maybe they use different suppliers, I don't know. But I do know the computer case is major factor in noise suppression, as it the placement of the case (on the floor, on the desk, next to a wall, in a cubby hole, etc.) so some folks just may not hear it, even though it is there.


----------

